# Samsung TV quality?



## F1aReD

Does anyone have any experience with Samsung quality, such as how long it lasts, etc? It just get's so repetitive so stand at Best Buy and look at TV after TV, they all look the same..but something about the Samsung Smart TVs, the color/picture quality was amazing! They just look so good. 

However, at a different forum there seems to be a number of people saying there 3 or 4 yr old Samsung died or had problems..which is making me re-consider. What is the oldest LCD TV anyone has that has actually lasted beyong 5 yrs? 

Thanks


----------



## Drucifer

As owner of five, look elsewhere


----------



## Davenlr

F1aReD said:


> What is the oldest LCD TV anyone has that has actually lasted beyong 5 yrs?
> 
> Thanks


OK, dont laugh. My 37" Polaroid still works perfect. Its so old, it doesnt even have an ATSC tuner in it.

My well over 5 yr old 46" Sharp Aquos looks as good as the day I bought it. I liked the PQ so much, I replaced it last year with a 60" Aquos.

Cousin has a 55" LG he loves.

Truth is, they are all pretty much the same if calibrated right. Look at warranty's, location of service center, availability of local service, features you want, etc. Only the truly el-cheapo off brand models are going to have a sub-par PQ.


----------



## sigma1914

Drucifer said:


> As owner of five, look elsewhere


You bought 5 that you don't like? That's smart.


----------



## sigma1914

Davenlr said:


> ...
> 
> Truth is, they are all pretty much the same if calibrated right. Look at warranty's, location of service center, availability of local service, features you want, etc. Only the truly el-cheapo off brand models are going to have a sub-par PQ.


Excellent advice.


----------



## lugnutathome

It's not the PQ that would be the issue. On avsforums sometime back it was a common statement that the Sammies used some components barely within spec and this resulted in in a limited lifespan. I do not know if this has changed or not. This was several years back chatter and a lot has changed I'm sure.

Really you need deep dive over there and see what the scuttlebutt is currently.

Don "should take my own advice time permitting" Bolton


----------



## F1aReD

Hmm, I've seen alot of threads about Sharp over at AVS, I'll have to do some research and look at them in the store. I've also liked the PQ of some LG sets, buy the guy at Best Buy said LG was on the lower end, Samsung was better. Thanks for the replys!


----------



## Drucifer

sigma1914 said:


> You bought 5 that you don't like? That's smart.


The don't like part came after the purchase.


----------



## Davenlr

F1aReD said:


> Hmm, I've seen alot of threads about Sharp over at AVS, I'll have to do some research and look at them in the store. I've also liked the PQ of some LG sets, buy the guy at Best Buy said LG was on the lower end, Samsung was better. Thanks for the replys!


Please check out AVSForum, and unless he is one of the 0.01% of Best Buy employees that actually knows more than the customer, I wouldnt listen to a word any of them said. Ive never owned one, but I would not consider LG as low end set. Westinghouse, Sanyo, Dynex, Insignia, etc are low end. Some consider Vizio a low end set, some dont. All opinions, really.


----------



## hilmar2k

I have a older LG that has been great. I also had a Vizio that died after 2 years. 

LG = good
Vizio = bad


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I've read all the threads about older Samsungs dying but I bought one anyway. I figure they probably learned from their mistakes.


----------



## spartanstew

You can read threads about failing TV's from every manufacturer.

Samsung is no better or worse than others in that regard.

What matters (to some) is the final picture, which you can't gauge at the store. You need to find expert and user reviews regarding how the display (the particular model) looks after final calibration - they'e not all equal, especially with black levels.


----------



## bobukcat

spartanstew said:


> You can read threads about failing TV's from every manufacturer.
> 
> Samsung is no better or worse than others in that regard.
> 
> What matters (to some) is the final picture, which you can't gauge at the store. You need to find expert and user reviews regarding how the display (the particular model) looks after final calibration - they'e not all equal, especially with black levels.


Word! :yesman:


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The one thing that I'll say, and I agree with the enthusiasts here, is that there is no way to completely disable the auto-dimming feature on the Samsungs without losing a lot of other functionality. You can minimize it but you'll still see it if there is, for example, one line of white text on a completely black background. 

I'll also mention that my Samsung had some jumpiness with Auto Motion Plus with the first few software releases but it seems much better now.


----------



## PCampbell

I have 4 and so far I have not had any problens. Oldest is 6 years old.


----------



## harsh

You can get a one month subscription to Consumer Reports online for under $4.

In looking at the ratings of various TVs, it seems obvious that brand is not a determining factor in satisfaction.

Regardless of what the people who are still clinging to their 15+ year old TVs say, most modern TVs are kinda flimsy and should not be compared with the TVs or brand names of yesteryear.

The other issue (especially with flat screens) seems to be that repair is decreasingly an option when they crap out. Where old TVs could be repaired board-level or with the replacement of an off-the-shelf component, the new TVs may require a complete electronics or panel replacement (I worry especially about the LED backlit TVs).


----------



## sigma1914

harsh said:


> You can get a one month subscription to Consumer Reports online for under $4.
> 
> In looking at the ratings of various TVs, it seems obvious that brand is not a determining factor in satisfaction.
> 
> Regardless of what the people who are still clinging to their 15+ year old TVs say, most modern TVs are kinda flimsy and should not be compared with the TVs or brand names of yesteryear.
> 
> The other issue (especially with flat screens) seems to be that repair is decreasingly an option when they crap out. Where old TVs could be repaired board-level or with the replacement of an off-the-shelf component, the new TVs may require a complete electronics or panel replacement (I worry especially about the LED backlit TVs).


Consumer Reports is not where you go for electronic purchases like TVs. They're extremely skewed and flawed.


----------



## klang

sigma1914 said:


> Consumer Reports is not where you go for electronic purchases like TVs. They're extremely skewed and flawed.


They are a fine source for reliability data. For the ratings you have to see if what they consider important is the same as what you consider important. Always been that way..


----------



## Laxguy

spartanstew said:


> You can read threads about failing TV's from every manufacturer.
> 
> Samsung is no better or worse than others in that regard.
> 
> What matters (to some) is the final picture, which you can't gauge at the store. You need to find expert and user reviews regarding how the display (the particular model) looks after final calibration - they'e not all equal, especially with black levels.


+1.

I would search through CNN and Consumer reports for info, too.

Looking at store displays, and/or and talking with *most *salespeople is a waste of time, at least as far as PQ and reliability go.


----------



## koralis

For what it's worth, Samsung had its second-generation DLPs melting the plastic inside, which they fixed with a replacement part.

A year or so later the screen was half-blacking out during use. Seemed to be a heat issue. (An external fan blowing on the component fixed that)

I used mine without much problem (barring the need for the extra fan) till about year 5 when the color wheel blew apart and I replaced it and the lamp. 

After another 3 months the system would just power down periodically for no apparent reason and it only started getting more and more frequent until I replaced it this month.



So, I'm a little dubious about Samsung's testing methodology. Granted, it was a first gen part, but spending that kind of cash I expected longer trouble-free service. It's just an annecdote, but I'm avoiding samsung for the time being, myself. Bad vibes.


I'm pretty happy with the new LG 55LE5600 I just got as a replacement though! I'll let you know how I feel in 5 years.


----------



## RAD

Purchased a Samsung LCD, LN-S4696D in June of 2006, still going strong, never a problem with ht. 

Purchased a Samsung plasma, PN50C8000. It had a problem were every now and then the set acted like it had powered off and then back on really quick, it was on a UPS so not a power problem. Samsung sent tech out three times replacing various boards with no luck. They they said they'd replace it, got a new PN51D8000 plus they refunded the money I had spent on the 3D glassed with the new model needed for the D8000. While it was a PITA having the problem very happy with the resolution and how they handled it.


----------



## tampa8

F1aReD said:


> I've also liked the PQ of some LG sets, buy the guy at Best Buy said LG was on the lower end,


Complete BS. One of the highest qualities and consistently good picture reviews and possibly the best built in calibration program in the business.

And as for Polaroid, it is lower end, but I have to say I paid a fraction for it than many other brands that had a smaller screen size that what I bought, and it has very decent picture, and so far lasted three years. It's lacking all the bells and whistles, but again, for the price paid a good deal.


----------



## Mark Holtz

My mom has had a Samsung 40" for the past two years and loves it. I just got a 32" LG for Christmas, and it is working well. 

It would help if you could post your specs and what features you are looking for in order for us to make some recommendations.


----------



## F1aReD

Once again thanks for all the replys! The Samsung I'm looking at would be the UN46D6000. It has pretty damn good reviews, I think 4 out 5 stars. It seems like Samsung's customer support is pretty good, offering refunds and replacements. 

I agree, I think the new TVs these days aren't going to last as long as those before. My dad had a 52" projection tv (huge, heavy TV) that only lasted for about 6-7 yrs, they said it would be more to fix than just to replace...but he had the extended warranty, and the store covered a new one. 

Basically, I had a 42" Vizio before this, paid nearly $600 for it, the PQ was very pixely, grainy, and just wasn't wonderful, like "eh, looks pretty good I guess" I tried HDMI cables, an upscaling DVD player, but still the PQ was OK, not awesome. Overall, the TV seemed kinda cheap. I ended up returning it. 

So now I'm looking for something that will actually "wow" me, or atleast somewhat, and the Samsungs PQ looks awesome. A friend of mine has a Samsung,and I think the PQ is beautiful.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Have you read the User's Manual for this TV? It appears that they use proprietary cables for hooking up Component and Composite video inputs.

I believe we are approaching a good time to purchase a television set anyways, as the Super Bowl is coming up, and the electronic retailers are about to have sales. One thing that I would consider getting is a "SVGA Cables with 3.5mm Stereo Plug" from Monoprice, as that would allow you to hook up a PC to your TV. Of course, a DVI to HDMI cable would work as well.


----------



## spartanstew

F1aReD said:


> Once again thanks for all the replys! The Samsung I'm looking at would be the UN46D6000. It has pretty damn good reviews, I think 4 out 5 stars. It seems like Samsung's customer support is pretty good, offering refunds and replacements.


I wouldn't spend $1k on a 46" TV (I've seen a Panny 60" for that price and the Mits 82" for only $1400), but if I were it would be THIS


----------



## Rich

F1aReD said:


> Once again thanks for all the replys! The Samsung I'm looking at would be the UN46D6000. It has pretty damn good reviews, I think 4 out 5 stars. It seems like Samsung's customer support is pretty good, offering refunds and replacements.
> 
> I agree, I think the new TVs these days aren't going to last as long as those before. My dad had a 52" projection tv (huge, heavy TV) that only lasted for about 6-7 yrs, they said it would be more to fix than just to replace...but he had the extended warranty, and the store covered a new one.
> 
> Basically, I had a 42" Vizio before this, paid nearly $600 for it, the PQ was very pixely, grainy, and just wasn't wonderful, like "eh, looks pretty good I guess" I tried HDMI cables, an upscaling DVD player, but still the PQ was OK, not awesome. Overall, the TV seemed kinda cheap. I ended up returning it.
> 
> So now I'm looking for something that will actually "wow" me, or atleast somewhat, and the Samsungs PQ looks awesome. A friend of mine has a Samsung,and I think the PQ is beautiful.


You might consider a Panasonic plasma. Panasonic rates them at 42 years of life. That's using one six hours a day.

Won't look as good PQ-wise in a well lit store, but at home it delivers quite a picture. I've got eight of them, five of them 720p, and I wouldn't consider an LCD unless it was a Sony. I did a lot of looking at LCDs in the last year and ended up with another Panny plasma. Even the 720p sets, which I started buying in 2006 still have superb PQ. The only thing about the plasmas is you have to really read the specs for each model. I'd recommend the ST30 models as the bottom acceptable Panny plasmas. Good prices now.

Rich


----------



## bobukcat

Mark Holtz said:


> Have you read the User's Manual for this TV? It appears that they use proprietary cables for hooking up Component and Composite video inputs.
> 
> I believe we are approaching a good time to purchase a television set anyways, as the Super Bowl is coming up, and the electronic retailers are about to have sales. One thing that I would consider getting is a "SVGA Cables with 3.5mm Stereo Plug" from Monoprice, as that would allow you to hook up a PC to your TV. Of course, a DVI to HDMI cable would work as well.


My new VT series Panasonic plasma has the same thing, short adapter cables from a 3.5mm jack to the RCA females for component and composite. I think its because these displays have gotten so thin that space on the back panel is at a real premium and this allows them to condense the input section into a smaller piece of real estate. They supply all the cables you need so I don't think it's a big deal.


----------



## Rich

bobukcat said:


> My new VT series Panasonic plasma has the same thing, short adapter cables from a 3.5mm jack to the RCA females for component and composite. I think its because these displays have gotten so thin that space on the back panel is at a real premium and this allows them to condense the input section into a smaller piece of real estate. They supply all the cables you need so I don't think it's a big deal.


Do tell him how you like the PQ. Please.

Rich


----------



## bobukcat

Rich said:


> Do tell him how you like the PQ. Please.
> 
> Rich


Gladly, although there is no shortage of posts from me elsewhere on this site saying that it's the best looking TV picture I've ever seen. I even prefer it to my last generation Pioneer Kuro, which I didn't think I'd be able to say. The Sammys have good pictures too but if it were my money it's going to be Panasonic instead. The blacks are just a tad better, especially detail level in the darkest scenes and colors are vibrant without being over saturated. I just wish they made a 75" inch model with the same picture quality!


----------



## FarmerBob

Samsung is rated (at) the top. They have the most cutting edge, most feature and technology rich sets on the market. My 2007 (vintage) 1080p24, 30, 60, 3D DLP is the most amazing "TV" I have ever had. And it's running strong two and half years later (purchased 9/08). Their new AMOLED units look to be the best feature rich available. 

Drucifer, waddya get and what's your problem(s)?


----------



## Herdfan

Bought a low end 720p Sammy 46" DLP in 2005. During the first year it had blown 2 bulbs and quit working entirely. Took it back to CC where I bought it. They fixed it and within a couple of weeks it had blown another bulb. Took it back to them and they sent it off somewhere else. (they had a local TV shop doing most of their repairs) Took about 3 weeks.

Since it came back in mid 2006 it has not batted an eye. Same bulb is still going strong. So not sure what this other shop did but they fixed it. A little too good if you ask me as I am ready to replace it.


----------



## Rich

bobukcat said:


> Gladly, although there is no shortage of posts from me elsewhere on this site saying that it's the best looking TV picture I've ever seen. I even prefer it to my last generation Pioneer Kuro, which I didn't think I'd be able to say. The Sammys have good pictures too but if it were my money it's going to be Panasonic instead. The blacks are just a tad better, especially detail level in the darkest scenes and colors are vibrant without being over saturated. I just wish they made a 75" inch model with the same picture quality!


I just bought a 60" Panny and I measured first to make sure it would fit. When it finally arrived and I had it all set up, I had plenty of room for a 65" set. Been kicking myself ever since. I could even fit a 75" model in the space.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Herdfan said:


> Bought a low end 720p Sammy 46" DLP in 2005. During the first year it had blown 2 bulbs and quit working entirely. Took it back to CC where I bought it. They fixed it and within a couple of weeks it had blown another bulb. Took it back to them and they sent it off somewhere else. (they had a local TV shop doing most of their repairs) Took about 3 weeks.
> 
> Since it came back in mid 2006 it has not batted an eye. Same bulb is still going strong. So not sure what this other shop did but they fixed it. A little too good if you ask me as I am ready to replace it.


It will last forever now that you want to replace it. I have five 720p plasmas and I'd like to replace a couple of them but they'll last the rest of my life. Sometimes life just isn't fair.... :lol:

Rich


----------



## Drucifer

FarmerBob said:


> . . . .
> 
> Drucifer, waddya get and what's your problem(s)?


Bad capacitors. And Samsung refusal to fix 'em even tho it been pointed out they were too small for the design.

Luckily I have an extended warranty with Best Buy.

Many thousand have not fair as well as me.


----------



## FarmerBob

Drucifer said:


> Bad capacitors. And Samsung refusal to fix 'em even tho it been pointed out they were too small for the design.
> 
> Luckily I have an extended warranty with Best Buy.
> 
> Many thousand have not fair as well as me.


I completely understand Extended Warranties (Circuit City). I have one each on my Samsung DLP and 52" LCD. Both going strong. The DLP is going on 7000 hours on the lamp and 0 problems with the DLP & LCD mechanically. I'm afraid they'll last unit the warranties run out in 2013 and then develop issues. But that won't be a big deal. I have gotten more than my monies worth out of both.

Personally, I would never buy from BestBuy.


----------



## Drucifer

I got hit with a restocking fee at *Circuit City* for a item that never left their store. Their store manager didn't want to hear about changing it for another product. So I paid it. And like any smart shopper, I changed stores. *Best Buy* was just across Rte 9.


----------



## BattleZone

Samsung actually makes very good TVs. BUT...

Several years ago (2006-7), there was an industry-wide shortage of capacitors, right about the time that sales of HDTVs had exploded due to price points dropping into the range of mass affordability. So, Samsung AND MOST OTHER MANUFACTURERS ended up substituting the unavailable 16V capacitors with 12V capacitors (on a 12V power supply board). Essentially, this made the power supplies into ticking time bombs, and as anyone could have predicted, there were LOTS of failures.

People who bought store-brand TVs mostly ended up just throwing them out and replacing them, while folks who bought name-brand TVs mostly had them repaired. In many cases, if the TV was more than 2 years old (i.e., more than a year out of warranty), the manufacturer wouldn't fix it, though. But because the problem is so widespread, LOTS of electronics techs started fixing these TVs, and there are dozens of YouTube videos showing you exactly how to fix your own. In most cases, you just need to order 2 or 4 of the proper capacitors (<$30) and spend less than 10 minutes with a soldering iron to replace them and make your TV good as new.

I'm not defending Samsung (or LG, or Sony, or Funai [most store brands like Dynex, Insignia, Sylvania, Emerson, etc.], or any of the other manufacturers who used incorrect capacitors when the correct ones weren't available), but that kind of practice is widespread in the consumer electronics industry. If you thought that the manufacturers would sit around and idle whole factories and miss out on the sale of hundreds of thousands of TV sets because some capacitors weren't available, and while all your competitors kept going, then you simply don't understand business.

I will also point out that every manufacturer of DLP TVs has had significant problems with their sets. Sony went as far as to replace 3-to-5-year-old DLPs with LCDs of equal value (based on the original DLP purchase price vs. the current, much lower LCD prices), making it a big win for the folks who had to suffer through those DLP issues.

Today, there are only 5 (consumer) TV brands that I would recommend:

- Sony
- Samsung
- Sharp
- Panasonic
- LG

Other common brands are clearly second-tier:

- Vizio
- Funai-made house brands (Dynex/Insignia/Sylvania/Emerson/Symphonic)
- Mitsubishi (I really debated putting this in the third tier)

Or third tier:

- Poleriod
- Westinghouse
- Kodak
- All other "we licensed an old American CE company name from a dying company to put on our generic TVs" brands
- Chinese brands you've never heard of

Not only are the 1st Tier companies the only sources for the highest-quality components and the best/new technologies, but they also all have REAL support networks and supplies of parts to fix your stuff. 2nd and 3rd tier manufacturers are mostly done once your TV is out of warranty, as they generally don't have any significant inventory for repairs once their warranty obligations are complete (and with some brands, not even that long).

IMO, consider any 2nd or 3rd-tier TVs to be disposable if they break.


----------



## klang

BattleZone said:


> I will also point out that every manufacturer of DLP TVs has had significant problems with their sets. Sony went as far as to replace 3-to-5-year-old DLPs with LCDs of equal value (based on the original DLP purchase price vs. the current, much lower LCD prices), making it a big win for the folks who had to suffer through those DLP issues.


Sony was using their SXRD LCoS technology, not DLP. They had issues with the optical block. Mine is still working fine.


----------



## Drucifer

BattleZone said:


> Samsung actually makes very good TVs. BUT...
> 
> Several years ago (2006-7), there was an industry-wide shortage of capacitors, right about the time that sales of HDTVs had exploded due to price points dropping into the range of mass affordability. So, Samsung AND MOST OTHER MANUFACTURERS ended up substituting the unavailable 16V capacitors with 12V capacitors (on a 12V power supply board). . . .


Excuse they had. The coverup and denial is what I don't like. It took the realization that they would lose all of the several class action suit in order for 'em to only sometimes admit their mistake. A call now to Samsung is still about a 50/50 change of getting a denial by them. And in countries with poor consumer laws, Samsung still maintains their sets don't have any defective equipment and will not fix any set.


----------



## calgary2800

I can only speak for the 2010 models the C8000. I have the C8000 in Led and Plasma, both are built top notch quality and image ( the Plasma is probably so real in color accuracy that most people will say its too dim). I bought the 2010 Led as a refurbished unit with a 4 year warranty so I back up my words saying I trust them.


----------



## Herdfan

klang said:


> Sony was using their SXRD LCoS technology, not DLP. They had issues with the optical block. Mine is still working fine.


Mine is as well. But mine was a store demo, so I wonder if it either 1)failed and was replaced with better part before I got it, or 2) the long hours of being on allowed for good burn-in of the component.


----------



## klang

Herdfan said:


> Mine is as well. But mine was a store demo, so I wonder if it either 1)failed and was replaced with better part before I got it, or 2) the long hours of being on allowed for good burn-in of the component.


Mine was brand new. Guess I got lucky so far.


----------



## sweep49

I am beginning to look for a new tv and started by looking at CR ratings. The Sammy plasma 3d set they reviewed was highly rated and I was interested. But after reading the reviews, I googled Samsung screen cracks, as suggested by one of the reviewers. I found that there appears to be hundreds (one thread claimed over 4000) of customers whose panels fractured internally. In every case posted, Samsung denied warranty saying that the cause was external damage. After reading through these for the better part of an hour, I decided to rule out Samsung products. So, check it out and see what you think.


----------



## Laxguy

sweep49 said:


> I am beginning to look for a new tv and started by looking at CR ratings. The Sammy plasma 3d set they reviewed was highly rated and I was interested. But after reading the reviews, I googled Samsung screen cracks, as suggested by one of the reviewers. I found that there appears to be hundreds (one thread claimed over 4000) of customers whose panels fractured internally. In every case posted, Samsung denied warranty saying that the cause was external damage. After reading through these for the better part of an hour, I decided to rule out Samsung products. So, check it out and see what you think.


Sounds like classic FUD, but could you please post the links you found this info on? 
What reviewer suggested screen cracks?


----------



## sweep49

http://forums.cnet.com/7723-13973_102-340997/internal-crack-on-my-tv-panel/

and

http://forums.bestbuy.com/t5/Manufa...reen-cracks-and-extended-warrenty/td-p/229620


----------



## Laxguy

OK, I got through the first thread, and found it's quite a hodge podge of people reporting internal cracks in the screen; sometimes it's the bezel, a few have posted 20+ posts in a mission poster style, some are helping, some are asking. All in all, I'd reckon there may be 50 people claiming cracks in the screen, all swearing there was no way it could have been caused by them or any one in their household. Some new, some out of warranty. One poor guy ordered a set from a no name seller and it was DOA. 

There's enough heat on this that certainly some sets have flaws that were exposed by use, but a pretty small number, at least based on that thread. 
Is the other thread where it's claimed that 4.000 folk had problems?


----------



## NR4P

My problem with Samsung is that the higher end models which I tend to go for, have the bright silver bezels. Including the new OLED's at CES this year.
I find that distracting. Others may not.

That's what has kept me from purchasing any in the past 2 years.


----------



## Laxguy

sweep49 said:


> http://forums.cnet.com/7723-13973_102-340997/internal-crack-on-my-tv-panel/
> and
> http://forums.bestbuy.com/t5/Manufa...reen-cracks-and-extended-warrenty/td-p/229620


The second link shows nothing but a new poster reiterating that she thinks there's a problem, and Best Buy rep says no one will replace physically damaged screens.

So, I ask you, sweep49, where and what reference to 4,000 units? 
And certainly, some sets were replaced by Samsung, though you assert none were. I'd really like to know where this came from, as would anyone contemplating buying a Samsung.


----------



## Drucifer

Laxguy said:


> The second link shows nothing but a new poster reiterating that she thinks there's a problem, and Best Buy rep says no one will replace physically damaged screens.
> 
> So, I ask you, sweep49, where and what reference to 4,000 units?
> And certainly, some sets were replaced by Samsung, though you assert none were. I'd really like to know where this came from, as would anyone contemplating buying a Samsung.


There are 6,412 Forums results for "samsung crack tv screen" at CNet alone. That's threads, not posts.


----------



## BigDaddy10

I'm one of the people that had a cracked screen. My family and I were looking at the tv and we heard a pop and the screen went blank. After fighting with Samsung for 9 months and a pending future case with the Alternative Dispute Board, Samsung agreed to repair the TV but only if I paid for the labor. I declined the offer and said I wanted to take the case to the review board. They caved and agreed to pay the entire bill. 

When the repair guys came and removed the panel, they went to the truck to get the new panel and it was also cracked. After this they finally agreed to buy me out of the television. I now have a Panny VT30 and I will never buy another Samsung product.

I'm not sure how many people are affected by this phenomenon but I know 8 people in the St. Louis area who had this problem. We all know that not everyone will complain about this issue and in speaking to a friend at BB he let me know this is a well documented and prevalent issue. Samsung will deny every claim unless the person is willing to fight.


----------



## Rich

BigDaddy10 said:


> I'm one of the people that had a cracked screen. My family and I were looking at the tv and we heard a pop and the screen went blank. After fighting with Samsung for 9 months and a pending future case with the Alternative Dispute Board, Samsung agreed to repair the TV but only if I paid for the labor. I declined the offer and said I wanted to take the case to the review board. They caved and agreed to pay the entire bill.
> 
> When the repair guys came and removed the panel, they went to the truck to get the new panel and it was also cracked. After this they finally agreed to buy me out of the television. I now have a Panny VT30 and I will never buy another Samsung product.
> 
> I'm not sure how many people are affected by this phenomenon but I know 8 people in the St. Louis area who had this problem. We all know that not everyone will complain about this issue and in speaking to a friend at BB he let me know this is a well documented and prevalent issue. Samsung will deny every claim unless the person is willing to fight.


I don't have a Sammy TV, been tempted to buy one many times. If they have the same build quality of the Sammy BD players (I have 3 C5500s) I'd be very leery of them. Aside from the physical problems with the BD players, they pump out the best PQ of any BD players I've tried, but I never know what's gonna happen when I turn one on. PQ really matters to me, so I'd buy another Sammy BD player if I needed one, but I'd be prepared for some wackiness.

Rich


----------



## sweep49

Laxguy said:


> The second link shows nothing but a new poster reiterating that she thinks there's a problem, and Best Buy rep says no one will replace physically damaged screens.
> 
> So, I ask you, sweep49, where and what reference to 4,000 units?
> And certainly, some sets were replaced by Samsung, though you assert none were. I'd really like to know where this came from, as would anyone contemplating buying a Samsung.


In the first place I am not asserting anything about any of this. It is what it is or not and you can use google to find further info to decide as well as I can. The reference to 4000 claims, was somewhere in the cnet thread which is 16 pages and 471 posts long. If you care to read through all that, you'll come upon it as I did. Possibly, it's an exaggeration on the part of a frustrated customer.

So, check it out and see what you think, and don't try to argue about it with me, please. I don't have a dog in this hunt, and I already have a wife.


----------



## Laxguy

When you make an assertion, it's up to you to document it, not tell someone to Google it. Otherwise, it's just spreading FUD when you run and hide.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Guys, let's be polite and get back to topic, thanks.


----------



## sweep49

Laxguy said:


> When you make an assertion, it's up to you to document it, not tell someone to Google it. Otherwise, it's just spreading FUD when you run and hide.


Ok, here's your link. I didn't realize we were writing term papers requiring bibliographies.

http://forums.cnet.com/7726-13973_102-5088779.html

BTW what is FUD?


----------



## Laxguy

sweep49 said:


> Ok, here's your link. I didn't realize we were writing term papers requiring bibliographies.
> http://forums.cnet.com/7726-13973_102-5088779.html
> 
> BTW what is FUD?


Fear, Uncertainty and Doubt! What happens not infrequently on certain web forums (not fora, Latin scholars!). Can be spread maliciously, say by a competitor, or innocently, or in anger, or in trust one is doing fellow man a good deed, etc. etc. The ones that last have a least a few grains of truth.

I do thank you for specifying where that number came from. It was a first time and short time poster to CNET- which by itself doesn't mean anything, except there's nothing to give him credibility- but who said he didn't have time to read the 4000 "complaints". A number from thin air- though he might have added post counts of threads, which contain anything about Samsung in that period, good, bad and indifferent; help offered, sympathy, as well as Samsung personnel trying to help.

PS in this case, he was really hosed by the BB "geek" who came to his house, as that was the guy that said there was impact to the set that caused it.

Again, thanks for the info; I hope we both-and others-have learned something; I certainly did.


----------



## Drucifer

Drucifer said:


> There are *6,412 Forums results for "samsung crack tv screen" at CNet alone*. That's threads, not posts.





Laxguy said:


> . . . A number from thin air- . . . .


If you Google that same phase, you get *Four Million Plus Hits*.


----------



## Laxguy

How can a reasonable person translate any of that into real world results? 
Everyone making those sets has millions of hits- Samsung has more, but possibly due to selling more? And "cracked screens" can be applied to phones and pads.


----------



## satcrazy

Don't know alot about lcd's, but most of what I've gleaned from AVS and HDJ,
[read these forums and others for almost 2 months before buying a plasma] samsung plasma's ran very warm to hot, had issues with "buzz" and their power supply, causing the tv to power off. I was leaning toward a samsung before I went with panasonic because I thought it had good PQ, even if the color was a bit over-saturated for me.

It really pays to read, because there will always be a common thread you can use for reference. In this case, the faults in the samsung were dealbreakers. Of course there are plenty of satisfied samsung owners, but in the end I went with panasonic, and I too never looked back.....

By the way, I remember walking past a sony LCD and the picture stopped me in my tracks. I think it was a Bravia. However good their picture is, IMO, they are still over priced. Same goes for LG.

Hope this helps

Oh, and don't discount amazon [ as the vendor] as a source after you decide what you want. Easy to deal with and saved me enough $ to buy a AVR.


----------



## bidger

Rich said:


> You might consider a Panasonic plasma.


Yeah now that they've addressed the worsening of black levels as the sets age. 
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20066427-1/panasonic-plasma-black-levels-no-longer-worsen/

And that's it in a nutshell: no company is bullet-proof. If you dig deep enough you'll find issues with any company.


----------



## Laxguy

bidger said:


> Yeah now that they've addressed the worsening of black levels as the sets age.
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20066427-1/panasonic-plasma-black-levels-no-longer-worsen/
> 
> And that's it in a nutshell: no company is bullet-proof. If you dig deep enough you'll find issues with any company.


In many cases, not even half deep!  It is a problem getting to the heart of the matter. There are too many high-pitched voices, too many angry folks, too many on a mission to make a lot of sense out of some of the forums. One of the endearing things about DBSTalk is without half trying, you get to know who's a straight shooter and who isn't. The personal experience of someone I respect here is worth a hundred strangers saying the same thing.


----------



## satcrazy

bidger said:


> Yeah now that they've addressed the worsening of black levels as the sets age.
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20066427-1/panasonic-plasma-black-levels-no-longer-worsen/
> 
> And that's it in a nutshell: no company is bullet-proof. If you dig deep enough you'll find issues with any company.


Absolutely agree.

You have decide what you can and cannot [ possibly] live with, should a fault arise. In my case is was the buzz issue, and power supply. I was already familiar with the seven blinks of death with a Sony that I had, and it was a known issue due to faulty capacitors. [ Also found this info out on the forums, so I stand by what I said] I chose to move on, and I'm happy that I did. My 2011 plasma- well, so far so good.

cheers


----------



## Rockaway1836

Deleted----Duplicate post


----------



## Rockaway1836

F1aReD said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Samsung quality, such as how long it lasts, etc? It just get's so repetitive so stand at Best Buy and look at TV after TV, they all look the same..but something about the Samsung Smart TVs, the color/picture quality was amazing! They just look so good.
> 
> However, at a different forum there seems to be a number of people saying there 3 or 4 yr old Samsung died or had problems..which is making me re-consider. What is the oldest LCD TV anyone has that has actually lasted beyong 5 yrs?
> 
> Thanks


At this point in time I have 12 LCD and LED-LCDs in my house. I have also bought 3 others that I have given to my daughter, and 2 others that I have sold off, and another one that took a nasty fall and died an un-natural death

The oldest one is about 7 years old and was made by Westinghouse. I have another Wesinghouse that I keep outside on my screened in porch 24-7, 12 months a year. That one has been out there for over 4 years. No problem at all with the 7 year old set. The one that's outside tends to run hot. So I keep a fan behind it and it plays perfectly.

I own sets from Westinghouse (4), Sharp (3), Sony(1), LG(1), Samsung(1), and Vizio(2). I have been happy with every one of them. Of all of them the Samsung has by far the most pop. However it also has the most problems when watching in a dark room. The black levels are pretty piss poor when it comes to being even across the screen. There are parts of the screen that look just plain blotchy. Watching in a bright room, it can take you breath away, because it's so damn good.


----------



## satcrazy

Rockaway:

Have you seen the 2011 Sony Bravia? What's your take on that set?

I thought the picture was stunning, it was the price that made me keep on walking.


----------



## Rich

satcrazy said:


> Rockaway:
> 
> Have you seen the 2011 Sony Bravia? What's your take on that set?
> 
> I thought the picture was stunning, it was the price that made me keep on walking.


I looked at them. Much as I like the PQ (and most everything about the sets), I've had so much trouble with Sony TVs that I'm kinda leery of anything they sell. And the prices are a "bit" high. The set I was looking at would have been almost $3,000 after taxes. I've got enough TVs that I paid too much for.

Rich


----------



## Rockaway1836

satcrazy said:


> Rockaway:
> 
> Have you seen the 2011 Sony Bravia? What's your take on that set?
> 
> I thought the picture was stunning, it was the price that made me keep on walking.


I have only seen the 929 in stores. It was a 55 inch and outside of the crease it looked very good. I think I read that they have since solved the crease issue. My buddy has a 909 from 2010 that I like very much.

Last year I wasn't so much looking for myself, as just looking. As I had already chosen to go big. First with the 70 inch Sharp back in April, and then later with the 80 inch.


----------



## kc1ih

BattleZone said:


> Today, there are only 5 (consumer) TV brands that I would recommend:
> 
> - Sony
> - Samsung
> - Sharp
> - Panasonic
> - LG
> 
> Other common brands are clearly second-tier:
> 
> - Vizio
> - Funai-made house brands (Dynex/Insignia/Sylvania/Emerson/Symphonic)
> - Mitsubishi (I really debated putting this in the third tier)
> 
> Or third tier:
> 
> - Poleriod
> - Westinghouse
> - Kodak
> - All other "we licensed an old American CE company name from a dying company to put on our generic TVs" brands
> - Chinese brands you've never heard of


What do you think of Toshiba? I have not seem them mentioned in this thread.


----------



## willmw

We've had a Samsung UN55C6500 for about 15 months. Very happy with the picture, performance and features.


----------



## Rich

kc1ih said:


> What do you think of Toshiba? I have not seem them mentioned in this thread.


Not much.

Rich


----------



## RasputinAXP

I love the 32" Toshiba in my bedroom.


----------



## satcrazy

Rich said:


> I looked at them. Much as I like the PQ (and most everything about the sets), I've had so much trouble with Sony TVs that I'm kinda leery of anything they sell. And the prices are a "bit" high. The set I was looking at would have been almost $3,000 after taxes. I've got enough TVs that I paid too much for.
> 
> Rich


As a former sony owner, I second that motion, and 3K is out of my ballpark. The bravia I was looking at was either 42 or 46" and it was stunning, but considerably more $ than the 50"panny I bought.[ viera line, got a sweet deal] I have to say, now that the panel is breaking in the picture is every bit as good, even better when the source is broadcasting true HD quality.

To the original poster:

Really, good luck with whatever you pick, my only advise is make sure you have a big enough return window, with no re-stocking fee.


----------



## F1aReD

I know this is a really old thread, but I wanted to let everyone know I did end up getting a Samsung 55" Smart TV. Best picture quality of any of the TVs I've seen. Extremely happy with PQ (which is the main thing I'm concernced about), and haven't had any problems since I got it almost a year ago now. 

Also got a Philips 42" on sale for $399, happy with it, PQ isn't as good but that was to be expected. Only problem I have with it is the Audio/Sound is kind of wacky. Can't really hear it to good on any setting, and if you try to use that setting (forgot what it's called) to make the ads and such the same volume level-it will just get really loud for a second like the speakers are going to pop and go back down.


----------



## richall01

Three things to remember
1. Do not not place any TV right above the fireplace. Give it at least 5 ft.
2. Watch the contrast. They set the contrast at 100% to look good in the retail store. 
3. Dust the top back (where the air holes are) and clean the screen once a month. Never, never, never spray any cleaner on the screen. Get a good cleaning kit at your local Electrontic store.

I have a Philips three years old and it looks as good as when I set it up.


----------



## satcrazy

richall01 said:


> Three things to remember
> 1. Do not not place any TV right above the fireplace. Give it at least 5 ft.
> 2. Watch the contrast. They set the contrast at 100% to look good in the retail store.
> 3. Dust the top back (where the air holes are) and clean the screen once a month. Never, never, never spray any cleaner on the screen. Get a good cleaning kit at your local Electrontic store.
> 
> I have a Philips three years old and it looks as good as when I set it up.


Yeah I was supprised the manual for my pany plasma said a clean [ I use microfiber] dry cloth to just "Dust" the screen. If you absolutely have to go beyond that, super-dilute dish soap [ like 1/50 ratio] wring the cloth dry and wipe. Since these don't attract the dirt like the old crt's, I've not found the need to go beyond a gentle dusting.

always good to hear a post back after a purchase.
Hope your samy stays healthy!


----------



## Kung

I've often used a very diluted mix of water and vinegar; it works very well, leaves no residue, etc.


----------



## FarmerBob

Kung said:


> I've often used a very diluted mix of water and vinegar; it works very well, leaves no residue, etc.


White Vinegar if you have to. And NEVER use anything other than pure distilled water if at all possible. My screens have ever only been dusted lightly with a very soft feather duster. And are clean and clear.


----------



## Kung

FarmerBob said:


> White Vinegar if you have to. And NEVER use anything other than pure distilled water if at all possible. My screens have ever only been dusted lightly with a very soft feather duster. And are clean and clear.


Sorry, I should have been a bit more clear.

Yes, I agree on both counts; I'm an IT professional and you're exactly right - I keep a bottle of both for just that reason.

I've got a 4 year old, therefore my screen is almost never clean and clear. LOL


----------



## KJINTF

Samsung 

Like all other manufacturers each has it's own unique set of issues

Samsung's from my experience include only a few; 
1 - Defective caps (they were/are involved a class action law suit due to the use of poor quality caps) My opinion poor quality components in general trying to cut costs I believe

2 - Heat related issues due to the fact they skimp on the use of heat sink compound - found several Inverter drive circuits die because of excessive heat on the FET's


----------



## ciurca

KJINTF;3140360 said:


> Samsung
> 
> Like all other manufacturers each has it's own unique set of issues
> 
> Samsung's from my experience include only a few;
> 1 - Defective caps (they were/are involved a class action law suit due to the use of poor quality caps) My opinion poor quality components in general trying to cut costs I believe
> 
> 2 - Heat related issues due to the fact they skimp on the use of heat sink compound - found several Inverter drive circuits die because of excessive heat on the FET's


Had to replace caps on the power board on my 46" Samsung LCD. Later got the class action suit notice and billed myself from my IT company for the work. Got paid for my time. Between me and my kids, have 2 Samsung phones and 2 tablets. They all have their issues. You get what you pay for.


----------



## William1

I have three Samsung TVs. One, a 46 LCD from about 2005, works great, amazing picture EXCEPT for the stuttering image on action intensive scenes. Next is a LED 55" from 2010. It has had the infamous 'connector bonding issue' where the ribbon cable unbonds. This is the connection between the panel and a small screen width circuit board. Samsung would only offer a partial 'rebate' on a new TV if I first shipped my old one to Chicago at my expense, properly packed of course. I did the foam padding 'repair'. I have to wait an hour on cold start for the TV to get hot and the connections to come back. This TV was six months out of warranty...
The other TV is a 36 LCD purchased in 2011. No issues with it, yet....

No more Samsung anything in my home. The 55" is a design/manufacturing defect and the lack of backbone by Samsung lost them a customer (and recommendation from a person many other people look to). This attitude eventually will bite them in the butt. Just look at what happened to HP and Dell when they blew off customers after the sale.


----------



## Laxguy

I have four Sammies and couldn't be happier. I was strictly Sony until a few years ago. I went plasma with the 58" and it rocks; LCD or LED for smaller units. 

YMMV.


----------



## top_speed

Since the cart went ahead of the horse here a bit...

It all depends on the model and line you are interested in. As with most Mfgr's, the better spec'd sets are usually much more molah. I currently have 8 HD sets in my house, 2 are Sammy's, 3 Sony's, 2 Sharps. The latest is a UN65ES8000 (8000 series) and the picture is just incredible (to me) as I am a fan of true blacks and pure but not overpowering colors. Sharpness is right up there with the best of them as well. My 55" Sammy is still good but not quite all what the 65" is being the 55 has now been out well over a year now. Yes, time is technology.

My main living room set is a Mitsubishi Laser 75" which has wow factor. Granted the Sammy 65 is smaller but boy does it stop company in their tracks to look at it (plus it drops out of the ceiling so that maybe some of the wow factor on this set too i guess. (gotta be fair). Oh man, the pic is superb and even the audio quality is pretty good (not that you will probably wanna use it). The hand "waive" remote function is kinda weird and I won't comment on that here (yes, it's "almost" bs-crap but somebody probably does actually like it  cough, cough. Picture makes up for it, forgotten see ya.

The new Sammy 75 is a 9000 series (only model to date I know of in the 9K series) and that for a big set kicks royal hiney as well. I don't own this set (yet) but have played with it extensively at BB. The price tag may shy most away but I don't think Sammy made this set for the frugal folks... lol!

So high(er) end, late model LED Samsungs... ya got my vote!


----------



## Laxguy

I did see a Sony next to a Sammy in a private room at CES a few weeks ago, and the Sony was outshining the Sammy. My heart soared: "Sony is back!!" *But* based on a sample of one, different broadcasts, sets not necessarily tuned, not even contrast nor saturation, that's only a hope. The Sammy was older than the brand new Sony also.

Anyone have a good take on where the two titans stack up side by side in medium to high end sets? (ca. 60" sets.)


----------



## Rich

Laxguy said:


> I did see a Sony next to a Sammy in a private room at CES a few weeks ago, and the Sony was outshining the Sammy. My heart soared: "Sony is back!!" *But* based on a sample of one, different broadcasts, sets not necessarily tuned, not even contrast nor saturation, that's only a hope. The Sammy was older than the brand new Sony also.
> 
> Anyone have a good take on where the two titans stack up side by side in medium to high end sets? (ca. 60" sets.)


I almost bought a (the following relies on my memory and might be a bit off, as is my memory) 60" Sony LCD-LED backlit model last year. Would have cost ~ $3,000 and was a Costco model, didn't have all the bells and whistles the (almost) same model in other stores had. From what I could see, it seemed more like a plasma (in viewing angles) and had a superb picture. Never had a chance to see a Panny plasma and the correct model of that Sony side by side in a dark room, but it certainly looked good in the local Costco, which is brightly lit. I did call Sony about that Sony and was told by several Sony CSRs that they couldn't comment on that model since it was made for "big box stores". Finally got a Sony CSR that told me the truth. In short, what he said was don't buy that, buy the proper model and get all the bells and whistles. Ended up getting another Panny plasma.

Rich


----------



## Laxguy

Rich said:


> Finally got a Sony CSR that told me the truth. In short, what he said was don't buy that, buy the proper model and get all the bells and whistles. Ended up getting another Panny plasma.
> 
> Rich


I think that goes for pretty much every marque.... They are not the same sets, though they try to make 'em look like the real McCoy. Just a letter or a number or two is the faint tipoff.


----------



## Juanus

Rich said:


> I almost bought a (the following relies on my memory and might be a bit off, as is my memory) 60" Sony LCD-LED backlit model last year. Would have cost ~ $3,000 and was a Costco model, didn't have all the bells and whistles the (almost) same model in other stores had. From what I could see, it seemed more like a plasma (in viewing angles) and had a superb picture. Never had a chance to see a Panny plasma and the correct model of that Sony side by side in a dark room, but it certainly looked good in the local Costco, which is brightly lit. I did call Sony about that Sony and was told by several Sony CSRs that they couldn't comment on that model since it was made for "big box stores". Finally got a Sony CSR that told me the truth. In short, what he said was don't buy that, buy the proper model and get all the bells and whistles. Ended up getting another Panny plasma.
> 
> Rich


I am sorry, I got lost somewhere. Are you saying the the models at Costco and Sams and other big box type stores are not the exact same models that you would normally get? If that is so, that changes my entire buying philosophy. This would explain why they can sell them so cheap.


----------



## Hoosier205

Juanus;3172144 said:


> I am sorry, I got lost somewhere. Are you saying the the models at Costco and Sams and other big box type stores are not the exact same models that you would normally get? If that is so, that changes my entire buying philosophy. This would explain why they can sell them so cheap.


They are the same.


----------



## FarmerBob

Juanus said:


> I am sorry, I got lost somewhere. Are you saying the the models at Costco and Sams and other big box type stores are not the exact same models that you would normally get? If that is so, that changes my entire buying philosophy. This would explain why they can sell them so cheap.


This has been a topic for years. You'll noticed that sometimes the models look alike but the model numbers are nothing like the manufacturers. Why the different model numbers. It's a covert form of rebranding. They take a lesser or "different" model and put it out under their, BestBuy (there were news articles on them doing this a couple years ago), model number and tout it as better than what you see as the real model number. Because the only way you can do any comparison is to go by what they say, not able do a direct model investigation. Just last Sunday I was looking at a Target ad that had TV's and none of the model numbers were the manufacturers. All custom to Target. Manufacturers will make "special" models for large retailers.


----------



## Lord Vader

Have you purchased your TV yet? If not, I'd strongly recommend the Panasonic 65VT50, rated by CNet and others as the best 3D HDTV out there, bar none. It's being heavily discounted, too, for around $2500.00.

I purchased one in November and must say that after I got it professionally calibrated, the PQ on it is simply stunning.


----------



## Christopher Gould

I believe one of the reasons for unique model numbers in stores is for price matching. Walmart only price matches exact model numbers.


----------



## NR4P

Christopher Gould said:


> I believe one of the reasons for unique model numbers in stores is for price matching. Walmart only price matches exact model numbers.


Absolutely correct.

For Costco comparison to say Best Buy, go into Costco and look at the rear label. Get the TV model number on the label, not the boxed label.
Then you can usually go to the manufacturers website and pull down manuals and see if every page is identical.


----------



## FarmerBob

Christopher Gould said:


> I believe one of the reasons for unique model numbers in stores is for price matching. Walmart only price matches exact model numbers.


That too. Forgot that part. Had a friend that worked at BestBuy Magnolia that told me that.


----------



## satcrazy

Christopher Gould said:


> I believe one of the reasons for unique model numbers in stores is for price matching. Walmart only price matches exact model numbers.


Yup.

The other is to identify where it came from, and no they are not the same. If you do the homework, sam's for example, sells dumbed down versions [ plasmas] like [No] black filters, # of inputs,[ usually 2 HDMI] and less setting adjustments [Panasonic]. No 3D or eathernet if that's important. If all the bells and whistles like these are not critical, it is a bargain. The warranty is the same. Just be sure you know what you are buying. Some people were quite happy, while others were disappointed.


----------



## spartanstew

satcrazy said:


> The other is to identify where it came from, and no they are not *ALWAYS* the same.


fixed it for you. Many electronics are exactly the same as their counterparts, although they might include extras (i.e. HDMI cord)


----------



## satcrazy

O.K.

"Not Always" is acceptable:lol:

I just wouldn't buy a Panny "U50" and expect it to be as good as my ST30. 

That would be foolish.


----------



## Juanus

Lord Vader said:


> Have you purchased your TV yet? If not, I'd strongly recommend the Panasonic 65VT50, rated by CNet and others as the best 3D HDTV out there, bar none. It's being heavily discounted, too, for around $2500.00.
> 
> I purchased one in November and must say that after I got it professionally calibrated, the PQ on it is simply stunning.


I have been looking at the 65GT50. I read on another thread how that was voted best value. The 65VT50 can only be better though.


----------



## Lord Vader

It is. Deeper blacks, better PQ, better Internet capabilities.


----------



## Juanus

I was just looking at the Panasonic website and the ST60s are out. I can assume that the GT60s and VT60s are soon to follow.


----------



## Hoosier205

Juanus;3172282 said:


> I was just looking at the Panasonic website and the ST60s are out. I can assume that the GT60s and VT60s are soon to follow.


There are no GT60's this year.


----------



## Juanus

I must be the only one that is not in the know about these Panasonic Plasmas. When are the VT60s coming out?


----------



## Lord Vader

The ZT series is the bomb now.


----------



## Juanus

and just when you think that you are getting up to speed... someone blows right past you. What else should I know? I am looking at 65' (or bigger if possible) Plasma. I was trying to stay around 2k. I know that I probably cant get the VT or the ZT at that price, hence why I was looking at the 65GT50. But I might be able to scrape up 500 more.


----------



## Lord Vader

Check out this forum for more info on deals for the 65VT series:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1405169/panasonic-vt50-deals/1920#post_22868466


----------



## satcrazy

Lord Vader said:


> The ZT series is the bomb now.


Didn't find anything on avs, do you have a link for this?


----------



## Lord Vader

It doesn't have its own thread on AVS Forums because the ZT isn't yet publicly available, I'm guessing, but here are some sources for it:

http://www.avforums.com/forums/ces-...9-panasonic-announces-flagship-zt-series.html

http://asia.cnet.com/panasonic-sticks-with-plasma-heavy-tv-lineup-62220029.htm

http://www2.panasonic.com/webapp/wc...3040339024&surfModel=Content01072013040339024


----------



## satcrazy

http://www.electronichouse.com/slideshow/category/13917/1807

Thanks. here's a side by side, vt/zt.

Maybe it's me, but probably not worth the extra dough.


----------



## Lord Vader

Which is why I'd stick with the VT series. They're selling for ~ $2400 to $2500 these days.


----------



## Rich

Juanus said:


> I am sorry, I got lost somewhere. Are you saying the the models at Costco and Sams and other big box type stores are not the exact same models that you would normally get? If that is so, that changes my entire buying philosophy. This would explain why they can sell them so cheap.


Not all the models are for big box stores. Didn't mean that. Some of them are, some are the same models you can buy anywhere. The Sony I looked at was one of the "specialty" TVs.  The best way to tell is to go to the manufacturer's website and search for the model numbers.

I haven't bought a TV at Costco in years. When 6th Ave was still in business, they sold the proper models at less than Costco was selling the "special" TVs. I had to do a bit of haggling to get the lower prices, something else you can't do at Costco. The latest Panny plasma I bought I got from Amazon and got it cheaper than Costco was selling it for. No taxes, white glove delivery, set up in the house, free shipping.

Rich


----------



## satcrazy

Amazon is pretty amazing.

I got mine from there as well.

Unfortunately for me the greedy govenor has decided my state will now have to collect tax from Amazon, so that incentive is gone.

Don't hesitate to do business with Amazon though, it was a good experience for me.


----------



## Rich

satcrazy said:


> Amazon is pretty amazing.
> 
> I got mine from there as well.
> 
> Unfortunately for me the greedy govenor has decided my state will now have to collect tax from Amazon, so that incentive is gone.
> 
> Don't hesitate to do business with Amazon though, it was a good experience for me.


Don't recall ever having a bad experience with Amazon.

Rich


----------



## winman97

Christopher Gould said:


> I believe one of the reasons for unique model numbers in stores is for price matching. Walmart only price matches exact model numbers.


A big reason that manufacturers produce ever so slight different models within the same series has a lot to do with the sales and marketing aspect. Store "BB" says they will price match any ad from any store PLUS 10% of the difference. OH Great, you say, their price is the best and they're taking care of me. The truth is that the sale model is unique to that retailer only. A quick glance at the model at retailer "BB" and the apparent same model at retailer "CC" and store "WW" shows them to be the same size and and series. But look close...one model has 3 hdmi inputs and the other has 2; or one model has optical audio out and the other has coxial output. Therefore these slight model differences require a different model number and of course, no price match plus 10% allowed. This practice holds true for TVs, computers,printerts, etc. Having said all this, if you find a good deal on a certain brand of TV, computer, etc, and the only difference is a bell or whistle, go ahead and get it, knowing that the major components and board within the product are basically identical.:eek2:


----------



## Hoosier205

...they are not producing unique models for wholesale retailers vs traditional retailers. They are the same displays with a slight variation in the model numbers. Display manufacturers have one product line for all retail partners. The only difference would variations in North American, European, and/or Asian retail markets.


----------

